# Mixing kibble and pre made raw



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

What are the thoughts on kibble and pre made raw together? I am adding in a kibble now, with the Darwins pre made raw. The owner of the kibble company says to give half kibble, half Darwins per meal; Darwins says to feed kibble at least 8hrs apart from raw. What are your thoughts?


----------



## bluebo (Sep 9, 2012)

There's nothing at all wrong with it. Just make sure you feed it approximately 6-8 hours apart! I have had no issue doing this.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I asked this some time ago and got varying answers. It seemed as though if you have a dog with a sensitive stomach they may not handle it very well and others with iron stomachs were fine. Just monitor how your dog does and go from there. I would have no problems doing a kibble raw mix, but my dog has a sensitive stomach so I'm just sticking with one at a time. Could you do one meal kibble one raw?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

bluebo said:


> There's nothing at all wrong with it. Just make sure you feed it approximately 6-8 hours apart! I have had no issue doing this.


Asking for clarification: are you saying I can mix kibble and raw together, just feed the two meals 6-8hrs apart or DON'T mix them?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

domika said:


> I asked this some time ago and got varying answers. It seemed as though if you have a dog with a sensitive stomach they may not handle it very well and others with iron stomachs were fine. Just monitor how your dog does and go from there. I would have no problems doing a kibble raw mix, but my dog has a sensitive stomach so I'm just sticking with one at a time. Could you do one meal kibble one raw?


so far, no sensitive stomachs here. Yes, I can do one kibble, one raw but the owner of the kibble company suggested I mix them so thats why I'm asking


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally wouldn't mix them. I know some dogs do ok with it, but I think it would be confusing for the digestive system to have to digest two totally different things at once. I wouldn't want it to create a problem later on. If you were talking about dehydrated I would though. 

I would feed kibble in the morning and raw at night personally to reduce bloat risk. That's the thing I was always concerned about.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't vouch for the bloat risk I'm afraid, but I fed kibble and raw together (same meal) for a long time with no problems. Trying very hard to do it now with the cat as well.
There is various thinking on it, some say kibble (cooked) and raw digest at different rates, hence feeding each at separate meals. On the other hand, Natures Variety say you can feed their kibble and raw together in the same meal. I think it basically just comes down to knowing your dog and knowing what it's stomach can handle.
And, I know this didn't answer your question - guess you are not better off than when you started!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I can't vouch for the bloat risk I'm afraid, but I fed kibble and raw together (same meal) for a long time with no problems. Trying very hard to do it now with the cat as well.
> There is various thinking on it, some say kibble (cooked) and raw digest at different rates, hence feeding each at separate meals. On the other hand, Natures Variety say you can feed their kibble and raw together in the same meal. I think it basically just comes down to knowing your dog and knowing what it's stomach can handle.
> And, I know this didn't answer your question - guess you are not better off than when you started!


I can see why NV would be ok as it's pasteurized. That I wouldn't have a problem with.


----------



## bluebo (Sep 9, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Asking for clarification: are you saying I can mix kibble and raw together, just feed the two meals 6-8hrs apart or DON'T mix them?


No I wouldn't mix them. They digest at different rates. Some dogs can handle it mixed but I wouldn't personally recommend it.


----------



## bluebo (Sep 9, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I personally wouldn't mix them. I know some dogs do ok with it, but I think it would be confusing for the digestive system to have to digest two totally different things at once. I wouldn't want it to create a problem later on. If you were talking about dehydrated I would though.
> 
> I would feed kibble in the morning and raw at night personally to reduce bloat risk. That's the thing I was always concerned about.


Theres not that much knowledge on what exactly causes bloat so I don't see your point?


----------



## dogdragoness (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG this could have been made by me lol, I mix kibble & premade raw all the time not saying its good for every dog but it has never bothered mine. What about if it's grain free kibble with raw? Would that be ok?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I personally wouldn't mix them. I know some dogs do ok with it, but I think it would be confusing for the digestive system to have to digest two totally different things at once. I wouldn't want it to create a problem later on. If you were talking about dehydrated I would though.
> 
> I would feed kibble in the morning and raw at night personally to reduce bloat risk. That's the thing I was always concerned about.


I'll be honest, while I know any dog can bloat, I don't have dogs prone to bloat so I haven't paid that much attention but in regards to bloat, why would it matter what was fed when? Is it because if I fed kibble in the morning, I'm awake to be aware of a problem?
I said yesterday no tummy issues, til this morning. I got the kibble in last Thursday, so I just added some kibble to the pre made for a few days, must've added too much to Gingers as she had some mucousy looking poop a little while ago. Guess I'll start over with her.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> OMG this could have been made by me lol, I mix kibble & premade raw all the time not saying its good for every dog but it has never bothered mine. What about if it's grain free kibble with raw? Would that be ok?


hey! I know you from DF! I do feed grainfree kibble...


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I'll be honest, while I know any dog can bloat, I don't have dogs prone to bloat so I haven't paid that much attention but in regards to bloat, why would it matter what was fed when? Is it because if I fed kibble in the morning, I'm awake to be aware of a problem?
> I said yesterday no tummy issues, til this morning. I got the kibble in last Thursday, so I just added some kibble to the pre made for a few days, must've added too much to Gingers as she had some mucousy looking poop a little while ago. Guess I'll start over with her.


Boxers are more prone to bloat so it's always a thought in the back of my head. If really doesn't matter , but like you said is rather be awake and have vet offices open if it happened.


----------

